# Boat buying advice



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Greg Lyles said:


> So the question becomes; if you had $15k to $20k that you wanted to spend on a boat for coastal shallow water fishing (Alabama, Georgia, Florida, SC), what would you buy?


If I had $20k to spend on a skiff I'd buy this, run the hell out of the jet and keep an eye out for a good deal on a lower unit. It gets bonus points for the trailer. Super low maintenance rig with all the good stuff already added. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-cayo-173.56774/


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> If I had $20k to spend on a skiff I'd buy this, run the hell out of the jet and keep an eye out for a good deal on a lower unit. It gets bonus points for the trailer. Super low maintenance rig with all the good stuff already added.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-cayo-173.56774/


That is a nice looking boat, no doubt. Wonder how much a new one costs with a center console and a Minn-Kota 55#?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Greg Lyles said:


> That is a nice looking boat, no doubt. Wonder how much a new one costs with a center console and a Minn-Kota 55#?


You can't really get a new one as far as I've heard. They are building $150k offshore cats now. I came really close to buying one a few years ago and even put a deposit down on a build but in the end it never happened.


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Greg Lyles said:


> That is a nice looking boat, no doubt. Wonder how much a new one costs with a center console and a Minn-Kota 55#?


From what i understand Cayo is not taking in orders until next year because of the cat they are building so go good luck


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Greg, I fish the same waters as you do around Apalach. I ran a 1720 ActionCraft for a few years and it did everything I needed it to, including sight-fishing for reds, tarpon and running to the barrier islands. Poled OK but a little tougher than a technical poling skiff. Realistic draft of 10-12 inches depending on load. Others in that class would be Maverick and Hewes. There are some good buys out there and those models are very competent craft for your purposes/needs and limited use. 

I'm currently running a Beavertail Mosquito and still fishing the same waters/style. Handles a chop very well, poles great and gets skinny. But the few that are popping up in the pre-owned market are a little beyond your listed price range. 

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you want to discuss further.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i second the action craft. I think the make a 16' flyfisher as well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Need more info...

Are you looking for a technical fly skiff you can pole or a flats boat that can do sand bar duty when its not being fished?

You mentioned center console and trolling motor...so in my opinion that puts you in the 18' min length class. Squeezing a console into a boat like a Cayo 173 or Spear Glades X/Z is a mistake IMHO. They eat up too much space. 

These smaller hulls are also very weight sensitive. So adding batteries and trolling motors don't suit them very well when you are running and trimming the boat if things get sloppy.

Depending on what you are looking for you could probably find a used Action Craft, Hewes, Maverick or etc.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, not a micro skiff, but i have run the waters you described in my 1820 Actioncraft and it handled the open water great.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Find a used maverick or dolphin and call it a game.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Over the years I have had 3 18' and 2 16' Hewes Redfishers and live in Sandy Springs. I've fished them from Apalach down through the 10,000 Islands and the Keys. They're not really tech poling skiffs, but do pretty well - especially the 16's. Pretty dry vs. other lighter skiffs and comfortable in some chop. If you'd like to take a look at mine let me know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

Dave Nickles said:


> Over the years I have had 3 18' and 2 16' Hewes Redfishers and live in Sandy Springs. I've fished them from Apalach down through the 10,000 Islands and the Keys. They're not really tech poling skiffs, but do pretty well - especially the 16's. Pretty dry vs. other lighter skiffs and comfortable in some chop. If you'd like to take a look at mine let me know.


Dave, I’m off Mt. Paran Road, so really close by. I’ll PM you to connect. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## jolts (Mar 1, 2018)

Try to find a Dolphin Skiff


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

I've seen a few Mavericks and other recommended boats for sale for as little as $16,000. The question I have is this; most of them have 15 year old motors. If I have to replace, say a 70 hp, I'm probably looking in the range of $7,000 to $8,500, so now I have $23K to $24.5K in the boat. Am I better off buying a new Ankona Advent, a Skimmer Skiff or Salt Marsh Heron for that price given that I don't live on the water and will probably use it 6-8 times per year for a few days each time?

Thanks again for all y'all's input. I've fished on plenty of boats but never thought about buying one 'til I retired. This is a huge learning experience for me!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

New could be your friend if you can find the skiff that suits your needs in your price range. Not cleaning up someone's bad wiring and other assorted mess on an old boat might be worth it. You only retire once. I bought a beavertail skiff brand new when I retired and have fished it about 300 days year for the last 4 years. Best money I ever spent. (and I break shot all the time).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

timogleason said:


> New could be your friend if you can find the skiff that suits your needs in your price range. Not cleaning up someone's bad wiring and other assorted mess on an old boat might be worth it. You only retire once. I bought a beavertail skiff brand new when I retired and have fished it about 300 days year for the last 4 years. Best money I ever spent. (and I break shot all the time).


Trust me, if I lived in Bokeelia, I'd be buying a Beavertail too! Up here in Atlanta, I have to trailer the thing 4-6 hours to get to the salt. Congrats on your retirement!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg Lyles said:


> Trust me, if I lived in Bokeelia, I'd be buying a Beavertail too! *Up here in Atlanta, I have to trailer the thing 4-6 hours* to get to the salt. Congrats on your retirement!


There's a fix for that you know....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> There's a fix for that you know....lol


Yeah, I know. My wife and I have been eyeing the South Carolina coast for awhile. We keep going back to look at places we'd either want to buy or build. It's the closest beach town to Atlanta although I grew up going to the Florida panhandle, so I'll always have a soft spot for that area.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

If your only going to use it that little, then you may want to think about just hiring a guide for those 6 days a year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

backbone said:


> If your only going to use it that little, then you may want to think about just hiring a guide for those 6 days a year.


I may not have made myself clear. As I stated I would go probably 6 times per year for a few days - few meaning 2-4. So at an average of three days per trip that’s 18 days per year at an average guide rate of $700 per day, or a total of $12,600 per year. I figure I could recoup the cost of a boat in about 2-3 years, not including tag, insurance, maintenance and such.

And I would be able to go when I want, not when the guide has open days.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the retirement. 

Yes, new offers more peace of mind yet boats still need to be run on a regular basis. Sitting idle for lengthy periods is never a good situation, regardless of age. You could run around Lake Lanier early before the crazies hit the water between trips to the coast. 

If you're increasing the budget range, you might want to watch for late model pre-owns like some that have been listed here recently. Another option would be to contact the builders to see if they have or expect any trade-ins as folks build new boats. You're not paying for depreciation yet still have the benefits of newer wiring, systems and often engine warranty. 

Have fun shopping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Yep, that was the same thing I was thinking; could the boat also be used to chase striper on Lanier? Boat motors, like high performance cars, shouldn’t sit idle very long. Would running it on Lanier affect the type of boat I should get?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

The new boats in that price range are pretty damn small, eg skimmer/Ankona. I would check out in person and ride it in some slop. I’d be going used and something a bit bigger all day long. A lot of the older boats may have more recent power as well, which could help you narrow things down


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Based on my brief experience on Lanier I'd be more inclined to go with a 16- to 18-foot flats boat like the Hewes, Maverick, AC class rather than a lower freeboard, narrow technical poling skiff. Could handle striper duty, plus easily fish the saltwater spots you mentioned.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Several interesting possibilities on here:

http://mbgforum.com/forum/13-boats-for-sale/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Greg Lyles said:


> the issue I have with those is crossing big bays or rivers, such as Port Royal Sound or Apalachicola Bay where I've got a 3-6 mile trip across open water. Just because the boat may handle it doesn't mean you should do it regularly.


You mentioned the Ankona Advent in another post and I think you may have hit A nail....maybe not THE nail...on the head. For a skiff its size, it takes a chop amazingly well. It poles great and floats skinny. It is a great all around poling skiff that can handle those sloppy days when needed. Feel free to reach out to me if you want more info.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Zika said:


> Based on my brief experience on Lanier I'd be more inclined to go with a 16- to 18-foot flats boat like the Hewes, Maverick, AC class rather than a lower freeboard, narrow technical poling skiff. Could handle striper duty, plus easily fish the saltwater spots you mentioned.


Like Zika said about versatility, one of the reasons I've had Hewes is the multi-purpose fishing they offer as in fishing Pine Island Sound, 10,000 Islands, Oconee and Lanier, and running to Flamingo from Islamorada.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

With that budget you can buy a VERY nice boat. It is all about waiting for the right deal....I looked at boats for over a year before I bought my Hewes Bonefisher. Hull in great shape, 2013 Etec on it with only 200 hours, complete rewire, new switches, hydraulic steering, etc. and only paid $9500....

For the areas you described, I would look for a Hewes or a Maverick MA 17'. You may can get lucky and find an old dolphin or even a HB towards the upper end of your budget. All about being patient.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Greg Lyles said:


> Yeah, I know. My wife and I have been eyeing the South Carolina coast for awhile. We keep going back to look at places we'd either want to buy or build. It's the closest beach town to Atlanta although I grew up going to the Florida panhandle, so I'll always have a soft spot for that area.


There's about a 40mi wide swath of the Panhandle extending almost to the GA/AL line selling pretty cheap right now... you could buy a place down here needing work for a price that would surprise you. Just a thought.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

From ATL and grew up fishin Lanier. Moved South in the late 80's and best thing I ever did getting out of that rat race! I fished this gulf area for 30 years and gone through a progression of skiffs which were all purchased used but one. Lets see 2 Carolina Skiffs (broke one in half), 3 Hewes, 2 Mavericks, 1 Beavertail, 1 HB Waterman, and 1 Pathfinder but that was the family boat. All of those boats were easy to tow and as soon as you get below Macon you can relax and let your hair down on 75. With your 20K budget I would be patient and look around for a good used skiff with a sold motor with low hours. I would think your would want a 17-18 ft boat and not a real skinny skiff as it offers your more versatility. Most of the guys who buy these pricey skiffs are pretty anal anyways so condition is king when you do your inspection and go for a test ride. I have seen many a $23-25,000 skiff purchased much cheaper with cash or cashiers check in hand!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Found you a good one Greg!

https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/crawfordville-alpha-1-series-porta-bote/6818703627.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

Bonecracker said:


> Found you a good one Greg!
> 
> https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/crawfordville-alpha-1-series-porta-bote/6818703627.html


I’m leaving now with a pocket full of 100’s!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

Bonecracker said:


> Found you a good one Greg!
> 
> https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/crawfordville-alpha-1-series-porta-bote/6818703627.html


When I got there, he had sold it. But he did have this sweet little item. . .


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

http://www.gustoybox.com/1988-dolphin-16-flats-boat.html

A couple people mentioned the Dolphins... below your budget but a hike to get it.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Have you thought about a nice mod-vee jon boat? Maybe a 16 x 50 with smooth flat floors and casting decks no middle seat and a 20 or 25 tiller motor. It’d be OK safe minimum for lake fishing at home and with a set of oars pretty great for running up a river and float fishing back down. Brand new rig for $10,000ish. Used for half that. Spend the left over money for guides in saltwater. And it could go on vacation with you if you stayed in calmer waters.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg Lyles said:


> Trust me, if I lived in Bokeelia, I'd be buying a Beavertail too! Up here in Atlanta, I have to trailer the thing 4-6 hours to get to the salt. Congrats on your retirement!


We have the same game plan. I have a Heron16 being built now. I ordered the tricked out Float-On trailer. I’m guessing this smaller skiff package will be easy to tow. Four hours driving time to the Gulf. I’m near ATL as well. I looked at used boats and finally said screw it....ordered exactly what I wanted. I thought about financing through my credit union until they started asking me to jump through a bunch of hoops. Called my broker and told him to sell some stock. I’m 61 years old and decided you can’t take it with you.....gonna have some fun before I check in to the rest home.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

My suggestion, don't buy a boat. I would just use charters if you mainly inshore no more than 6 times a year. A dozen inshore charter trips is less than $7000 per year. Once you factor in insurance, maintenance, storage, taxes, depreciation, fuel, bait, etc it will take a decade or more to break even on a boat. I easily spend three boat bucks (3k) or more a year on boat "stuff".

The hassle of owning a boat takes a dozen plus trips a year to make it worth it IMO. I own one on the water that is gulf access and I often think it isn't much more expensive to just charter all the time.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Greg Lyles said:


> I know there's a lot of boat experience in this group, so here goes;
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a flats boat, but I live in Atlanta and figure it'll get used 4-6 times per year for a few days each time. Buying used makes the most sense unless we're talking something like a Skimmer Skiff, Ankona or other boat that can be had new for about $20k.
> 
> ...


Hey Greg - I got your messages with questions about the Towee. Tried to call you back several times but your mailbox is full. See my replies to PM and call me back at that #.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Rooster said:


> Hey Greg - I got your messages with questions about the Towee. Tried to call you back several times but your mailbox is full. See my replies to PM and call me back at that #.


Reading the rest of the post - seems like we are in the same position... I fish Stripers actively on Lanier in the bumper seasons but NOT in the Summer. From time to time I do have to be careful crossing larger areas on Lanier when the wind is up, but there are usually ways around that by taking a longer way around of shore hugging. I fish Carp pretty much exclusively in the Summer but not on weekends as the river clogs up with "recreationalists"... Like yourself my wife and I have considered retiring to the SC coast and the Towee has seemed to be very capable inshore around Hilton Head and Daufuskie. I've just started looking at slightly larger skiffs with just your requirements (I like the Mosquito but have some concerns) - easy trailering is key to me as I like to fish varied waters but would like a little more room and sea-keeping capability.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2019)

Rooster said:


> Reading the rest of the post - seems like we are in the same position... I fish Stripers actively on Lanier in the bumper seasons but NOT in the Summer. From time to time I do have to be careful crossing larger areas on Lanier when the wind is up, but there are usually ways around that by taking a longer way around of shore hugging. I fish Carp pretty much exclusively in the Summer but not on weekends as the river clogs up with "recreationalists"... Like yourself my wife and I have considered retiring to the SC coast and the Towee has seemed to be very capable inshore around Hilton Head and Daufuskie. I've just started looking at slightly larger skiffs with just your requirements (I like the Mosquito but have some concerns) - easy trailering is key to me as I like to fish varied waters but would like a little more room and sea-keeping capability.


Rooster, thanks for the heads up on the voicemail. I cleared it out. My fishing situation is continuously evolving. I had pretty much resigned myself to continuing to pay guides instead of buying a boat, however we are going to be building a new home on the Pamlico River in North Carolina after Florence wiped out the previous one. We'll probably spend 2 months per year up there and the fishing in the Pamlico, near Beaufort and out behind Emerald Isle and Atlantic Beach can be very good, so having a boat will be almost a necessity. Plus, there's not a whole lot else to do up there!

Having said that, I'm not sure I want to spend a lot of money on a boat that will get used two months out of the year. I looked at Carolina Skiffs, but I know they'll beat the hell out of you in anything approaching 2+' chop. I've also heard about blistering problems that the warranty doesn't cover, so not sure if I want that headache, nor do I want to have to trailer a boat up there every time as its a 8-9 hour drive already. 

The search continues. . .


----------

